# want to start a planted 55g



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

hey everyone

i want to get into plants and such
i have a 55g and tis set up.
there r 2 plecos and 6 cichlids in the tank

lightly planted for now. would like tall plants. or taller plants.
i have a 48" fluorescent single bulb. i also have 2 compact lighting systems. but i have to get differant bulbs.. one of them runs 4 65W bulbs and the other one was 2 65W bulbs. both r 48" set ups. the one with 2 bulbs is set up 50/50 on each bulb. 50/10000K and 50/accentic. i would like to get 6700K bulbs or 5500K bulbs. 

i just need help getting started with the whole co2 thing and all.

please help!

thank you

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

What kind of cichlids do you have? Some of them will make a salad bar out of any plants you put in there. They also dig, so they would uproot the plants.

I know some semi-safe cichlid friendly plants are anubias and java fern. Both are hard to kill plants. The anubias are said to be distasteful to cichlids, so they don't eat it...even though I've read where people had their anubias ate. I guess it depends on the individual cichlids.

What types do you have?

If you are going with pressurized CO2, I'd use either 3 or 4 65w bulbs. That will be enough light to grow just about anything. I'd check on the cichlid types though before planting the tank. 

6700K bulbs are ideal. I know the range for plants is like 6000K-10000K though. Acitinic and 50/50 bulbs won't do much for your plants, so I wouldn't use those. They are more for SW tanks.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm just learning about it myself. This link seems helpful...
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/04_co2.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

i have 4 african yellow labs, 6 african red zebras, and 2 plecos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

planted 5 java ferns today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope you didn't bury the rhizome (stemlike part). It shouldn't be buried because it will rot if you do.

I'd watch the zebras and labs around the java ferns first. Both are omnivorous and may eat your plants. You could also add some anubias. Most fish won't eat them...but some will. It won't hurt to try them.


----------

